# Inglorious Basterds...



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Probabile capolavoro...si comincia a fare sul serio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://it.video.yahoo.com/watch/4477449/12003114


----------



## Verena67 (6 Aprile 2009)

lo attendiamo, infatti, non si puo' non amare Brad in versione "Quella sporca dozzina"!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Non vedo l'ora


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Avete visto il titolo alterato?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avete visto il titolo alterato?


Si a quanto pare e' un errore che Tarantino a voluto tenere


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si a quanto pare e' un errore che Tarantino a voluto tenere


 A quanto ho letto, è stato fatto per due motivi: evitare problemi di copyright con un vecchio film, e imitare l'accento tedesco.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A quanto ho letto, è stato fatto per due motivi: evitare problemi di copyright con un vecchio film, e imitare l'accento tedesco.


Bho io ho letto che e' un errore di battuta che alla fine ha deciso di tenere... poi basterds mi fa pensare piu' all'accento francese


----------



## Verena67 (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si a quanto pare e' *un errore che Tarantino a voluto tenere*


anche tu il tuo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Fa piu' chic!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche tu il tuo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falcona... ti amo lo stesso!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Aprile 2009)

Lo so lo so!


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho io ho letto che e' un errore di battuta che alla fine ha deciso di tenere... poi basterds mi fa pensare piu' *all'accento francese*


A me pugliese... basterdi ingloriosi!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me pugliese... basterdi ingloriosi!





















Anche tu hai ragione


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Ahhh Quentin


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora


TU; TI INFILI QUELLE SCARPE?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche tu il tuo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> TU; TI INFILI QUELLE SCARPE?


Solo appena trovo lavoro


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo appena trovo lavoro



sono Micidialmente orribbili.

ti auguro di trovarlo presto.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche tu hai ragione



ah..Banfi


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono Micidialmente orribbili.
> 
> ti auguro di trovarlo presto.



Mai io le amo


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai io le amo


amore...se ti piacciono...superero'


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai io le amo


ma dai....fanno cagare


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai....fanno cagare



Perche' non sei una feticista come lo sono io... quando le guardo c'ho tutta la tavola degli elementi in subbuglio!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non sei una feticista come lo sono io... quando le guardo c'ho tutta la tavola degli elementi in subbuglio!


Hai da fare stasera?
Te le regalo io


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Che i fratelli Vega vi sterminino... mi avete svaccato anche il post su Quentin...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che i fratelli Vega vi sterminino... mi avete svaccato anche il post su Quentin...


Ma se l'ho omaggiato con un paio di scarpe che piu' fetish nun se pode?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se l'ho omaggiato con un paio di scarpe che piu' fetish nun se pode?


Sono in attesa di gentile riscontro alla mia di poco fa.......


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono in attesa di gentile riscontro alla mia di poco fa.......


Si vabe' prima compra le scarpe... 37... poi ne possiamo parlare


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si vabe' prima compra le scarpe... 37... poi ne possiamo parlare


Le scarpe non si comprano senza provarle. O andiamo insieme a comprarle o non se ne fa nulla. Pensaci


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le scarpe non si comprano senza provarle. O andiamo insieme a comprarle o non se ne fa nulla. Pensaci


Mi sembrerebbe di tradire Quentin...


----------



## brugola (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che i fratelli Vega vi sterminino... mi avete svaccato anche il post su Quentin...


non se ne salva uno


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non se ne salva uno


 incredibile...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

Quentin avrebbe apprezzato i miei tacchi da 15


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quentin avrebbe apprezzato i miei tacchi da 15


 Non solo lui...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non solo lui...


Il fascino del tacco della baldracca.

Senti Sardo bastardo hai letto La vedova scalza di Niffoi?


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fascino del tacco della baldracca.
> 
> Senti Sardo bastardo hai letto La vedova scalza di Niffoi?


 Certo che si, e mi è piaciuto molto come quasi tutti i suoi libri. E tu?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si, e mi è piaciuto molto come quasi tutti i suoi libri. E tu?



Lo sto leggendo adesso... quasi finito.

Mi piace... ha delle parti veramente poetiche (e se le noto io buona camicia a tutti)


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo sto leggendo adesso... quasi finito.
> 
> Mi piace... ha delle parti veramente poetiche (e se le noto io buona camicia a tutti)


 Leggi _La leggenda di Redenta Tiria..._ è molto diverso, ma molto poetico.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabile capolavoro...si comincia a fare sul serio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma nell'attesa del Lieto Evento, sei riuscito a vederlo quest'altro road movie à la Tarantino, da lui prodotto? Io no, ma lo devo assolutamente beccare

http://www.hellridemovie.com/

Cliccare su trailer: è tutto un programma .............. Rockn'roll !


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ma nell'attesa del Lieto Evento, sei riuscito a vederlo quest'altro road movie à la Tarantino, da lui prodotto? Io no, ma lo devo assolutamente beccare
> 
> http://www.hellridemovie.com/
> 
> Cliccare su trailer: è tutto un programma .............. Rockn'roll !


Purtroppo ancora no... vedo che è diretto da Bishop, il padrone del locale lap dance di Kill Bill 2, quello dove lavora Madsen come sturacessi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*...................*

Credo ci siano molti "avanzi" del cast di Kill Bill E Rodriguez? te gusa rodrigiuez? Comprato Planet terror, visto, delusione, ragalato ad un amico che adora lo splatter (Peter jackson prima maniera in particolare).
Dal Tramonto all'Alba: ECCEZIONALE ! Orgasmico direi. Il secondo tempo è rock ! Con grande pezo degli ZZTop


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Credo ci siano molti "avanzi" del cast di Kill Bill E Rodriguez? te gusa rodrigiuez? Comprato Planet terror, visto, delusione, ragalato ad un amico che adora lo splatter (Peter jackson prima maniera in particolare).
> Dal Tramonto all'Alba: ECCEZIONALE ! Orgasmico direi. Il secondo tempo è rock ! Con grande pezo degli ZZTop


 Planet Terror me lo sono affittato... così, demenziale, Dal tramonto all'Alba è fantastico... Santanico Pandemonium  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma lì Rodriguez ha diretto molto meglio, IMHO.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*.....................*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Planet Terror me lo sono affittato... così, demenziale, Dal tramonto all'Alba è fantastico... Santanico Pandemonium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vuoi essere pregato, bisogna cavarti le parole di bocca ....... Dimmi a che pensi? El Mariachi? O Desperado (bha ....)?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2009)

Solo per voi mi son vestita a festa


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo per voi mi son vestita a festa


anvedi!!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anvedi!!


Tutta una questione molecolare


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutta una questione molecolare


vedo...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*................*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo per voi mi son vestita a festa


Sei la regina del Twitty Sister: una Salma Hayek d'annata ! Grazie !


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo per voi mi son vestita a festa


 Versami una tequila, come sai tu...


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vuoi essere pregato, bisogna cavarti le parole di bocca ....... Dimmi a che pensi? El Mariachi? O Desperado (bha ....)?


 Ma va là... andavo di fretta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non che tu sia ciarliero poi, eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Penso che il miglior film che ha diretto sia Sin City... e sono indeciso se è meglio come chitarrista o come regista!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Aprile 2009)

*.................*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma va là... andavo di fretta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modestamente sono estroversissimo: ci vuole uno schiaffo per farmi parlare e poi ne servono cento per farmi tacere. Sin City mi fa pensare a Frank Miller e Frank Miller mi fa pensare ai comics e quindi ora apro un thread sui fumetti e buonanotte ai suonatori. Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sei la regina del Twitty Sister: una Salma Hayek d'annata ! Grazie !


 èpotremmo dire coi baffi !ihihihi


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

Un filmone!


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un filmone!


 iena bastarda! Qui non è ancora arrivato!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

In America è andato benissimo, sono già pronta!!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> iena bastarda! Qui non è ancora arrivato!


_Each and every man under my command own me one honour: Nazi scalps... and I want my scalps!_

Visto ieri. Domani vado a rivederlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Brad Pitt si deve esser fumato l'impossibile durante le riprese... e'schizzatissimo


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In America è andato benissimo, sono già pronta!!!


Qua e' uscito la settimana scorsa e ha gia'fatto incassoni.

Merita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qua e' uscito la settimana scorsa e ha gia'fatto incassoni.
> 
> Merita


 Ben tornata ienetta!!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _*Each and every man under my command own me one honour: Nazi scalps... and I want my scalps!*_
> 
> Visto ieri. Domani vado a rivederlo
> 
> ...


 Ho visto il trailer... figata! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   In Israele sono furiosi


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho visto il trailer... figata!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto da quelle parti son sempre incazzati.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto da quelle parti son sempre incazzati.


vero... una più una meno...
Senti, rispetto a Kill Bill?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero... una più una meno...
> Senti, rispetto a Kill Bill?


Mi e'piaciuto piu'di Kill Bill... un filino meno di Reservoir dogs e Pulp Fiction... ma ho bisogno di vederlo una seconda volta senza voltare la testa


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi e'piaciuto piu'di Kill Bill... un filino meno di Reservoir dogs e Pulp Fiction... ma ho bisogno di vederlo una seconda volta senza voltare la testa


 Beh Pulp Fiction credo sia inarrivabile... già se mi dici che ti è piaciuto più di Kill Bill e solo un filo meno di Pulp, vuol dire film grandioso!!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh Pulp Fiction credo sia inarrivabile... già se mi dici che ti è piaciuto più di Kill Bill e solo un filo meno di Pulp, vuol dire film grandioso!!!


Si Pulp e' irraggiungibile... ma IB e'un gran film da vedere assolutamente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per me ci volevano piu'attori cazzuti... Brad mi e'piaciuto ma non lo so, forse avrei scelto un altro attore.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si Pulp e' irraggiungibile... ma IB e'un gran film da vedere assolutamente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Madsen? O troppo scontato come Bastardo?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Madsen? O troppo scontato come Bastardo?


Boh  non ha la faccia giusta... Willis sarebbe stato figho secondo me


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Boh non ha la faccia giusta... Willis sarebbe stato figho secondo me


 si vero... troppo caprone per un ufficiale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Willis si, anche se stavo pensando a Roth. Falso fighino, bastardo dentro...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si vero... troppo caprone per un ufficiale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche Roth 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'ammore mio ha voluto provare qualcosa di diverso pero' i suoi personaggi li vedo sempre con le facce dei soliti bastardi


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche Roth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 senti, ma è davvero così violento?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> senti, ma è davvero così violento?


Alcune scene mi hanno un po' infastidita... comunque l'hanno gia' censurato... attendo il DVD con versione integrale


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alcune scene mi hanno un po' infastidita... *comunque l'hanno gia' censurato*... attendo il DVD con versione integrale


 odio quando fanno queste cazzate....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

Comunque sono riandata domenica scorsa... ahhh


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque sono riandata domenica scorsa... ahhh


 Crepa, bastarda!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Crepa, bastarda!




Caga non potrei essere piu' in forma di cosi


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Caga non potrei essere piu' in forma di cosi


 Potrei provvedere io, allora...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Potrei provvedere io, allora...




E tu oseresti farmi del male?

(e non rispondere)


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2009)

Potrei sempre raccontarti la fine del film... non mi provocare


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Potrei sempre raccontarti la fine del film... non mi provocare


 Sto tacendo...


----------

